# New 2009 Look 585 ?



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

I see on the www already photos of the new Proteam 2009 595 and 586 of which i think yhey look stunning.

What about the 2009 585 ?
Is the frame staying the same as the 2008 model, only other design or is it now 585 time for a total new developed frame ?


----------

